# Any way to reduce Phlegm?



## TechMetalMan (Apr 2, 2006)

So the day or two after smoking a cigar I generally have an extra build up of phlegm or mucus in my throat.

Does anyone else experience this problem?

Are there any known ways of reducing the problem?

Right now I try to drink some hot green tea right after a cigar or before I go to sleep- green tea is good for you and in my head I think that the warmth will help dissolve some of the mucus, but I have no scientific idea if that is true.

So what do you guys suggest?


----------



## SDmate (Apr 24, 2005)

are you inhaling ???
I've never had this problem, maybe a little extra saliva with a strong cigar but never phlegm


----------



## kansashat (Mar 13, 2004)

It sounds almost like a kind of allergic reaction of some sort.

It looks like you may have to give up smoking cigars......


----------



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

get good at coughing up loogies!

What is worse than the phlegm for me is tonsilloliths. I get those more often with increased smoking frequency. Man do those things smell when you cough them up!

-Matt-


----------



## Sandman (Mar 26, 2006)

Ok this getting just plain gross!u


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

Try gargling at night before bed with Listerine or whatever you have..I'm honestly just making this up out of no where, but i think it may help. I'm no doc., but Maybe your throat is producing extra phlegm as a protection mechanism form buildup of tar or whatever...so rinse it out.before bed, or after smoking....just my :2 .


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

I know I've said this before, but a little hot salt water gargled and swished could do the trick for you. It sounds like your throat is getting irratated by the smoke. Mucus buildup is your body's natural reaction.


----------



## Edwin (Jun 19, 2006)

Ewwwwwwwwwwwwwww!

Smoke more.

edwin :u


----------



## Andyman (Jun 8, 2004)

I don't have flem in my throat, but the last 6 months I seem to be getting crap in my chest from smoking cigars.. Now I have never inhaled so that should not be a problem - 

I have seriously considered calling it quits on cigars because I have to sing in public quite often and my voice has started to become raspy and weak.

Anyone else get this?


----------



## Baric (Jun 14, 2006)

These all seem to be strange reactions youre both having-id consult a doctor as otherwise youre gonna have to give up stogies it sounds. Maybe youre both getting allergic reactions?

Andyman-do you smoke indoors, as if you do perhaps you should switch to a well ventilated place so you dont breathe in any smoke at all.


----------



## PadronMe (Apr 26, 2005)

txmatt said:


> tonsilloliths


 What is this?


----------



## jcruz1027 (Apr 10, 2006)

I recommend juice...I know it sounds funny, I use to get the phlegm thing in the morning but now every morning I have a glass of orange, pineapple or grapefruit juice and the acid level in those juices seem to clear it up.


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

I used to get a little heart-burn when I first started smoking. Never phlegm. Keep smoking! Maybe you'll overcome it!!


----------



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

PadronMe said:


> What is this?


See here http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tonsilloliths

_Tonsillolith (also called tonsil stone or calculi of the tonsil) is a piece (or more commonly, a cluster) of calcium which forms in the rear of the mouth, in the crevasses (called "crypts") of the palatine tonsils (which are what most people commonly refer to as simply tonsils).

Tonsil stones, it is theorized, are the result of a combination of any of the following:

* food particles
* dead white blood cells (a.k.a. "leukocytes")
* oral bacteria, possibly from mouth breathing
* overactive salivary glands

They are described as having a pungent odor, it's bad breath odor concentrated into a small solid object. Visually, they may resemble sesame seeds in color and texture; they are of similar constitution and are equally friable, especially when clustered._










Don't blame me, he asked!!!!



-Matt-


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl (Sep 8, 2005)

PadronMe said:


> txmatt said:
> 
> 
> > tonsilloliths
> ...


I have a funny feeling that I don't want to know the answer to that question...

I've also noticed the build up of phlegm in the back of my throat after a smoke. I can think of two reasons. One is, as Baric pointed out, if you're not smoking in a very well ventilated environment, you're almost certain to be inhaling at least some of the smoke from your cigar. The other reason is that when you take the smoke from the cigar into your mouth, some of the particulate matter is going to remain in your mouth, dissolve in your saliva, and eventually end up on the back of your throat, even more so if you expel the smoke through your nose. Try sipping a glass of ice water when ytou smoke, or even better, a nice glass of Black Sheep Riggwelter.


----------



## scrapiron (Jun 24, 2006)

I'm a believer in "hose your nose"!

A ENT got me doing this years ago and I swear it helps keep me from getting colds.

I get the saline nasal spray (use the cheap stuff from Sam's) and spray 10 or so per side until it runs back out. Then blow your nose and you are good to go. Some may run down your throat (see you don't even need to gargle now).


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

txmatt said:


> They are described as having a pungent odor, it's bad breath odor concentrated into a small solid object. Visually, they may resemble sesame seeds in color and texture; *they are of similar constitution and are equally friable, especially when clustered.*


:r I get these all the time!


----------



## Jason Love III (Apr 30, 2005)

burninator said:


> It sounds like your throat is getting irratated by the smoke. Mucus buildup is your body's natural reaction.


:tpd:

I don't know how often you smoke Tech, but I get the same thing from time to time, especially if I smoke for a few days straight and then stop. That second or third day after not-smoking I'm bringing up some nice loogage in the shower.  The more I smoke, the less that phlegm crap builds up it seems. Just my body getting used to the tobacco in my throat. Even if you don't inhale, you are swallowing all that cigar tobacco residue, (even if you spit) and the phlegm, like others have said here is just your bodies natural reaction to the "poison". I wouldn't lose too much sleep over it. Smoke a cigar or two daily for 2 weeks and see how your throat reacts. Just know that that's what happens and have a drink to "keep things moving" so to speak...


----------



## BUCASmoker (Jul 4, 2006)

burninator said:


> I know I've said this before, but a little hot salt water gargled and swished could do the trick for you. It sounds like your throat is getting irratated by the smoke. Mucus buildup is your body's natural reaction.


this is also my mom's remedy for sore throats. i throw up after every time she made me do it as a kid


----------



## Joekendall04 (Aug 1, 2006)

I've had the problem too, it comes and goes but tea seems to help.


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

BUCASmoker said:


> this is also my mom's remedy for sore throats. i throw up after every time she made me do it as a kid


Yeah, me, too, but it works. Mom's pretty smart.


----------



## PadronMe (Apr 26, 2005)

txmatt said:


> See here http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tonsilloliths
> 
> _Tonsillolith (also called tonsil stone or calculi of the tonsil) is a piece (or more commonly, a cluster) of calcium which forms in the rear of the mouth, in the crevasses (called "crypts") of the palatine tonsils (which are what most people commonly refer to as simply tonsils).
> 
> ...


Get your tonsills cut out and you won't have these anymore. I had mine cut out at 22. That hurts. Wisdom teeth removal is like trimming your fingernails compared to having the tonsills removed.


----------



## TechMetalMan (Apr 2, 2006)

Thanks guys, I'll try out a few of these things and keep up with the tea.

I've always had an unusual amount of phegm in the mornings anyway. LOTS of it even before I smoked.

My mom thinks I may have these tumors grown in my upper nodes and nostrils that she read about. Not cancerous, but they make people breathe heavy and cause allergies. Many people have them without knowing and sometimes that is what chronic allergies come from.

She's gonna have me get it checked out sometime so i can get these things out (if that is what i have).

And it's not everytime i smoke, so who knows?


----------



## kansashat (Mar 13, 2004)

txmatt said:


> See here http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tonsilloliths
> 
> _Tonsillolith (also called tonsil stone or calculi of the tonsil) is a piece (or more commonly, a cluster) of calcium which forms in the rear of the mouth, in the crevasses (called "crypts") of the palatine tonsils (which are what most people commonly refer to as simply tonsils).
> 
> ...


Wow! Friable.....I love fried foods! Can ya get cocktail sauce with those?


----------



## jovenhut (Jul 13, 2006)

*Try Musinex*

i use Musinex and it clears me up. its an exporant and it breaks phelm down. i pop one of those after a night of smoking and wake up phelm free. Nights i forget i am coughing crap all day. you can get the genric at Costco for $10-12 for 220 pills


----------



## tech-ninja (Mar 27, 2006)

PadronMe said:


> Get your tonsills cut out and you won't have these anymore. I had mine cut out at 22. That hurts. Wisdom teeth removal is like trimming your fingernails compared to having the tonsills removed.


My wife used to get these all the time. Got the tonsils out, no more problems. She also use to get a lot of sinus infections. That cleared up too.


----------



## CthulhuDawn (May 2, 2006)

I too get this Tech. I'm an occasional cigar smoker so I definitely notice when it is linked to cigars. I'm not sure why, but it's really only cigars that do this to me. This never happens when I smoke a pipe.


----------



## TechMetalMan (Apr 2, 2006)

*Re: Try Musinex*



jovenhut said:


> i use Musinex and it clears me up. its an exporant and it breaks phelm down. i pop one of those after a night of smoking and wake up phelm free. Nights i forget i am coughing crap all day. you can get the genric at Costco for $10-12 for 220 pills


Thanks for the tip, I'll look into that!


----------

